# Dressing Rooms



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

football locker rooms are just HUGE


----------



## AFCAMIKE (Mar 27, 2009)

This isn't normal anymore, it doesn't have to be that luxurious...
Look at normal football (soccer for the Americans) dressing rooms, that's enough


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

AFCAMIKE said:


> This isn't normal anymore, it doesn't have to be that luxurious...
> Look at normal football (soccer for the Americans) dressing rooms, that's enough


Says who?

How much about the game do you know?

These rooms are used for meeting spaces, large men, interviews with players...You need a lot of room for a lot of people. Despite what you might think, this is in fact VERY normal.

And you dont have to say "soccer for the Americans", we arent the only ones who call it that. We get it, we call it a different name. You aren't being clever by pointing it out.


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

masterpaul said:


> STADION SLASKI changin rooms, are luxuris, they even have a minifootball pitch, with fake grass, gym etc.
> 
> I remember i saw photos of it on the internet but i cant find it anymore.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

en1044 said:


> Before anyone criticizes the size or luxuriousness of this room, remember that there are a lot of big people and equipment that gets thrown around here.
> 
> There also needs to be enough room for everyone to gather around.


apparently JerryWorld has lockerooms for everything. One for the Cowboys, two visitors, two for college football, two basketball lockerooms, all have access to different training facilities.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

rantanamo said:


> apparently JerryWorld has lockerooms for everything. One for the Cowboys, two visitors, two for college football, two basketball lockerooms, all have access to different training facilities.


news to me. Where did you hear this?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Have heard it many times on local sports radio. One particular time when they were talking about all of the events it was mentioned that college and NFL teams had seperate lockerooms there and how there were smaller lockerooms for basketball and probably soccer.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

wow. Damn ESPN has told me nothing. They must talk about it when im not listening.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Camp Nou


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

The England dressing room prior to the 1990 World Cup semi-final against West Germany in Turin:


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Green Bay Packers

Open image in a new tab








http://www.travelwisconsin.com/blog/sports-facilities/a-sneak-peak-into-lambeau-field









http://fivestepdrop.wordpress.com/author/fivestepdrop/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Man City*

Home:










Away:


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

Some of the best Mexico fitting rooms :

ESTADIO OMNILIFE (CLUB GUADALAJARA):


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

ESTADIO CORONA (SANTOS LAGUNA):








[/url]


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

ESTADIO MORELOS (MONARCAS)


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

ESTADIO AZTECA (AMERICA AND MEXICO'S NATIONAL TEAM):


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

ESTADIO CALIENTE (XOLOS)


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium, Southern Kings and Eastern Province Kings (rugby union):




























Nothing too fancy, but it did host a FIFA World Cup quarter-final.


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back :lol:


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Jacksonville Jaguars (NFL)

Keep in mind that the Jaguars practice fields are located at the stadium, so they're using this locker room every day.


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

University of Alabama (College Football)


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

University of Texas (College Football)


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

Top college programs' locker rooms are becoming five star spas.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Charles Koch Arena, Wichita State University:


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Oklahoma State University (College Football)


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

What do you think?

This was for my thesis project 2 years ago:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the new PSG locker room at the Parc des Princes in Paris :






































*PSG.fr*


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

49ers changing room at Levi's Stadium:



















More images in the link below:

http://www.49ers.com/photos/photo-g...er-Room/a73f569d-21a7-4dd1-8faf-cc0ed8f8ae3b#


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

New Texas A&M locker room.

Barber shop:










Bathroom









Hydro area









Auditorium









Lockers with digital displays


















Meeting rooms, more


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Renovated LSU locker room 
















https://twitter.com/LSUFBEquipment/status/502891687690371073/photo/1


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

The new dressing rooms of Olympiacos CF Pireus in Karaiskaki Stadium:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Leicester Tigers (home changing room):



















https://twitter.com/alejo21rc


----------



## teobucks (Mar 26, 2015)

bigwilley said:


> Guys i wish i could find the University of Kentucky's locker rooms at rupp arena. Because they are Amazing with a capital 'A'


Big - Did you ever find photos?


----------



## teobucks (Mar 26, 2015)

RMB2007 said:


> 49ers changing room at Levi's Stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on this project!


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> Leicester Tigers (home changing room):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difference between Rugby and fancypancy money football.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

This site has some good pics of the Kentucky locker room from 2012:

http://www.kentucky.com/sports/college/kentucky-sports/uk-basketball-men/article43935615.html


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I also found a blue print of what the locker facilities look like:

http://www.coachcal.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/lockerroom.jpg


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

A storm in early 2017 ripped the roof off the main grandstand at Gliderol Oval, home ground of the Glenelg Tigers of the SANFL. The grandstand can't be used, so the club have had to build emergency changing/training rooms for both the home and visiting teams:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

RMB2007 said:


> Leicester Tigers (home changing room):


Is that the better of the two changing rooms? I remember Martin Johnson saying that when he started playing for Leicester he went into the senior players' dressing room by mistake and was told exactly where to go. :lol:

The away dressing room at the Rec is allegedly the smallest in the Premiership, but I can't find any photos.


----------

